# Suche jemanden für Werbt einen Freund und Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Sascha45661 (17. Juli 2012)

Nabend zusammen

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann/darf, ich würde mich
sehr freuen wenn sich jemand finden lässt!
Bei Quest,inis oder Fragen zu Klasse, stehe ich immer zu Verfügung 
Bei fragen schreibt ihr mir am besten einfach eine Privatnachricht,
durch die Werb einen Freund Aktion haben ja beide Seiten was von.

Was kann ich Bieten:
Startkapital von 5000g (5000sofort und 5000g zusätzlich beim erhalt des Mounts)
Hilfe (Inis,Questen,Klassenfragen)
Gildenplatz(Gildenlevel 25)

Für euren geworbenen Freund:

Die World of Warcraft: Starter Edition, mit der er KOSTENLOS bis Stufe 20 spielen kann


Für euch beide:

Der Zauber &#8216;Freund beschwören&#8217;, mit dem ihr schnell und einfach gemeinsam auf Reisen gehen und auf Abenteuer ausziehen könnt
Erfahrungsbonus, wenn ihr als Gruppe reist und verschenkbare Stufen, damit der Unterschied zwischen euren Charakteren nicht zu groß wird!!



Ausserdem habe ich noch 1 Rolle der Auferstehung zu Verfügung 

mfg sascha45661


----------



## Sascha45661 (19. Juli 2012)

*push* 
suche immer noch


----------



## Sascha45661 (23. Juli 2012)

*push*


----------



## Sascha45661 (27. Juli 2012)

*push*
suche immer noch jemanden den ich Werben kann


----------



## Sascha45661 (5. August 2012)

*push*


----------



## Sascha45661 (12. September 2012)

SO ihr Lieben , Ich bin immer *PUSH* dann mal wieder


----------

